# old pals of the 60s



## wilkawilka (Jun 21, 2009)

anyone know the whereabouts of a Sandy McGilvery Radio officer) OR
George Walker Engineer Ben Line 1960s


----------



## bretwalda (Oct 3, 2008)

*bretwalda*

Sandy McGillivary - Sandy lives in Helensburgh and owns a Gift Shop in the town. Speak to him regularly and would be pleased to pass on a message. Feel free to contact me offline if you wish.


----------



## wilkawilka (Jun 21, 2009)

*Sandy McGillvary*



bretwalda said:


> Sandy McGillivary - Sandy lives in Helensburgh and owns a Gift Shop in the town. Speak to him regularly and would be pleased to pass on a message. Feel free to contact me offline if you wish.


Sorry not answered before where does the time go.
would be nice if you could pass on my regards my 
name is Les Wilkinson if he can still remember me.
thanks Brett


----------

